# Avery 6 slot bags



## yelik (Oct 23, 2006)

Hello u all. Have a quick ?. I have a dozen Final Approack Eliminator fullbodies. Wil they fit in the avery 6 slot bag. We dont seem to have bags in canada so i am going to ND this weekend over to cabelas and i am sure they only carry the avery bag. I dont feel like bring the decoys over the border and explaining that they were not purchased this weekend.

Thanks


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

Not sure about them, but I do know that a Big Foot sentry decoy will just fit in a slot. I have a small spread and got a sentry Big Foot to go with a feeder pack. It is tough to get it into the bag.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Instead of making a new post I will put my question on here so here it is

How many of you guys use the Avery slot bags that are made for full bodies with the foot bases on. I just got one to put my High looker FFD's in and it is a real tight fit and that bag is F*%$ing HUGE. I wonder if I should just put motion kits on them and get the other bags they are more manageable??


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

With my experiance with the FFA elimenators you dont need six slot bags because there pretty tough... but if you want them Iam pretty sure they will work if you get the big style of the bags you might have to take of the baces off which is kinda a pain because they dont go on very good....


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

FA is tough? :lol:


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

4EVERHUNTING said:


> Instead of making a new post I will put my question on here so here it is
> 
> How many of you guys use the Avery slot bags that are made for full bodies with the foot bases on. I just got one to put my High looker FFD's in and it is a real tight fit and that bag is F*%$ing HUGE. I wonder if I should just put motion kits on them and get the other bags they are more manageable??


Are you taking the foot bases off or leaving them on when they go in the bag?


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I was leaving them on. That is why I went with that bag I wanted some of my high lookers with foot bases and not motion stakes.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

They have the 4 slot looker bag, that are designed for the lookers.
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... chall&N=49

Thats the link for it, I'm sure the lookers might fit in the 6 slot bag, but as you said it'll be a really tight fit because putting feeders in there is a tight fit.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you know if you can keep the feet on in them bags??


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

4EVERHUNTING said:


> I was leaving them on. That is why I went with that bag I wanted some of my high lookers with foot bases and not motion stakes.


We just take the feet off the high lookers when we put them in the bag. 6 of them with the feet off fit just fine. It kind of depends on how many you're working with. We only have 6, so dealing with the feet isn't a problem. If you had more than a dozen or so it would probably get a little bit annoying.


----------



## cmhlop72 (Feb 24, 2007)

i will say this, i HATE HATE HATE with a passion the FA six slot bags. so awkward and flimsy, but i like the dekes, and they will fit in the avery bags, even with the bases on. i think you can get about 9 in the big avery bag if you put the lookers in the slots and then the feeders on top. just make sure you cinch that cord down tight or youll have dekes bouncing down the highway.


----------



## 4EVERHUNTING (Feb 13, 2008)

I suppose like you said I could just take off the foot bases and put them on when I am going to use them I only have a dozen of them.

So sounds like some of you guys put more then 6 in the slot bags?? you just stack them on top of the ones in the slots?


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

the older style fa eliminators will fit in the big avery bag. with foot bases on. or you can run 10 ghg pro-grade (realmotion) feeders in the big bags as well. found that out a few weeks ago while doing some storage and cleaning organization.


----------

